# Branch root Alfalfa



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Has anyone tried growing any of this Branch root alfalfa?


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

That is all I plant. Holds up a lot better in our clay soils with mild winters and freeze/thaw patterns.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

My cousin has planted some, mainly because of wet soils, didn't last long and of course being wet soil, couldn't mow it when he should and took forever to dry, also I've heard doesn't tolerate drought as well from shallow roots.


----------



## nathanhrnicek (Mar 6, 2013)

It is a great product that gives you an option to plant alfalfa on tougher acres. Yes, it doesn't have the same drought tolerance of an outstanding taproot product, but disease resistance is phenomenal and depending on what genetics you choose, it can be extremely high yielding and high quality.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

haybaler101 said:


> That is all I plant. Holds up a lot better in our clay soils with mild winters and freeze/thaw patterns.


You're fairly close to me (2 or 3 inches on a map  ) and I think that a BR alfalfa is what I am going to try on a 10 acre patch this fall or spring (depending on moisture). Do you mind to share the brand you are planting. My local supplier has "Secure BR" in a branch rooted alfalfa. I want to research some others as well if you don't mind sharing the info. My ground is "post oak ground", but I have gotten the PH and fertility high enough to give alfalfa a shot.

Thanks, Mark


----------

